# How to "Settle" / Calm



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

Do any of you or have any of you trained your V to "settle"? 

I'm not sure if it is an age thing or just a Hudson thing, but at night, even though he is exhausted, he struggles to settle until absolute exhaustion has set-in. It hasn't always been like this...but lately more and more so.

Background:
- he is out at daycare in the field from 9am - 12pm
- comes home and has lunch and sleeps in crate from ~12 - 530
- comes out of crate and goes out for walk/run/ball play/errands etc. for at least 1hr (running/exercise)
- comes home, dinner, playing (fetch/find-it etc.) 
- between 8pm - 10pm he is exhausted (his eyes close while he is in a "wait" command...) but he wont relax/laydown

I know V's are 100% or zonked, but I am wondering if there is a training thing I can do to help him relax...or just maybe more mental stimulation?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Suggestion. An "at heel walk" around the block, maybe 10 minutes. No pulling, just at your left side behind your knee. This should help some. "Settle" and Vizsla don't go well together often. :

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/importance-of-mastering-art-of-walk.html


RBD


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't think this is exactly the advice you're looking for, but when Ruby gets like this we often hold her until her body relaxes, and then sit with her on the floor (she isn't allowed on the couch) for a while. Almost always works.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Try puppy massage at the end of the night. I get on the floor with Oquirrh, hold him belly up between my legs and give his muscles a calm, deep massage. He also likes the base of his ears rubbed slow and deep. What if you were to crate Hudson when he gets to this point? Oquirrh sometimes has to be forced to relax. I.e. being put in his crate or locked in another room. He immediately falls asleep.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes I trained mine to settle all right. Let them run and play until they drop!!!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I can't remember how old Hudson is, but at 2.5 Savannah still occasionally fights sleep like an over-tired toddler. Soft music sometimes helps. Covering her with a sheet or towel sometimes helps. Mostly what lilyloo and Oquirrh posted, sitting down and being calm with her calms her down, too.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I read about a method, I think, on Ian Dunbar's site that could work. Put your dog on lead, grab lots of little pieces of treats and a book to read/watch tv/post on the forum. Hold or step on the leash and every time he sits or lies down reward him with a treat. Don't speak to him as vocal praise or scolding could get him worked up. Do this for 20 minutes or so and over time he should learn that when you're settled down he should be too. 

Also whenever he is settled, you could say "settle" or whatever command, and give a treat.


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He is just a year and it is exactly as said above...an overtired toddler is exactly what he is...lol.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

We go through the same thing. Strangely enough, Ellie will usually settle down with my husband, but not with me. She wants to be by my side every second and fights to stay awake because she might miss something. You can see her get manic and overtired just like a little kid fighting sleep. I just give a good treat in her crate, close the door and she is out like a light in minutes. She is getting better about settling than she used to, but most of the time I still have to put her down for all of her naps/bedtime just like a baby!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I used the blanket method... She had a baby blanket that was hers, and we would "parakeet her" ( a term my Son coined).
We just cover her completely with the blanket like you do a bird cage at night, and she would calm right down, lay down and sleep.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Spot training works for this just like for when people come through the door. 

Train them 'on your bed' and give them this command when over tired or over excited.


----------

